# Conditional Comments in Aktion



## Sedona (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ich baue mir eine responsive Website mit HTML5 & CSS3. Mein Problem sind nun die Conditional Comments.

Ich möchte die Website auch für ältere Browserversionen von IE halbwegs benutzerfreundlich machen. Allerdings akzeptiert es meine Conditional Comments nicht und es wird nicht umgesetzt. Habe die Site hochgeladen und mit dem Entwicklertool von IE getestet.

Welches Genie kann mir weiterhelfen und weiss, an was es liegen könnte?


```
<!--[if IE 8]>
<link rel="stylesheet" href="ie8_patches.css" type="text/css" />
<![endif]-->

</head>
```

Auch dieser Versuch wurde nicht umgesetzt, obwohl es so auch im normalen css, einfach in anderer Farbe, formuliert ist.


```
<!--[if IE 7]>
<style>h1{color:#fff;}</style>
<![endif]-->
```

Was gäbe es noch für andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## ComFreek (23. Juni 2013)

Welchen IE verwendest du zum Testen?

Soweit ich weiß hat der IE 10 die Conditional Comments ganz abgeschafft!


----------



## Sedona (23. Juni 2013)

Hi ComFreek

Danke für deine Antwort. Ich verwende IE 10. Du meinst, ich kann im Entwicklertool von IE 10 gar nicht mehr testen, ob die Conditional Comments für ältere Browser funktionieren?


----------



## Sedona (27. Juni 2013)

Hi zusammen

Echt komisch, aber seit gestern zeigt es mir die Conditional Comments wieder normal an für ältere Browser. Am IE 10 lag es kaum, wohl eher am Hoster. Meine Frage hat sich so also erledigt. Danke.

Lg
Sedona


----------

